# bought a tt sport 240



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

hi guys

ive bought a 240 sport, 56 plate for 16kish. only 10k miles. hopefully i will be about on here abit. A few questions for you experts (i have looked via the search function!):-

1. it has 1 year warranty left, any advise on what can go wrong and what I should get fixed before it runs out?
2. can the tyre and servicing pack be bought from audi as an stand alone item? details please?
3. wheres best to get the remap done? north east if possible?
4. anyone traded one in around the leeds area recently (which I may have bought?)?
5. what were the available extras on the 240 sport?
6. best insurance companies to try?
7. best mods? turbo boost gauge etc?
8. any advice on driving a quattro and turbo, ive had a mr2 roadster for the last 6 years?
9. Have i done the right thing buying one?

cheers chaps

chris


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

1. should be bullet proof for a good 5 or 6 years from manuafcure
2. Not on used cars as far as I know
3. Try APS in Northamptonshire!
4. No
5. Automatic air con and "girly" comfortable seats were avliable as no cost options from new
6. Depends on a million differnet conditions.
7. cat back miltek, remap - I have just had a boost guage fitted to mine this week.
8. Fast!!!! 8) 
9. Absolutly, exculsivity is king! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step is to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
Most of the standard TT options could be order for the qS 6 or single CD bose cruise control sat nav etc


----------

